# Information Required About Private Medical Colleges in Pakistan



## maan786 (Mar 23, 2012)

How much aggregate is required for:
1. Islamabad Medical & Dental College
2. Lahore Medical & Dental College

And also tell me the fee structure of these colleges.


----------



## Aadil Raza (May 13, 2013)

*I Am From Naushahro Feroze Sindh Pakistan I Get Admission in Punjab Site Need Help to Get Admission*


----------

